# need a trip



## yimmj (May 26, 2009)

I am trying to schedule a quick get away... but the weather has been iffy. The fishing reports seem marginal at best. I was hoping for any info concerning fly fishing the surf. Love any input. I would love to come down over the next 2 to 4 weeks. Thanks for the help


----------

